# Even Santa drives a Hymer



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://xmas.hymer.com/


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I thought Hymer's were well insulated? This one seems to have a problem with heat loss through the roof :lol: :lol:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

does that mean santa does not like toast :lol: 
terry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry but that is a scam. Father Christmas does not have a Hymer. He has some reindeer and a sleigh. I know because I have taken the trouble to to read about it on the internet. 8)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Maybe his sleigh has broken down 8O and he wanted something more trendy   or maybe he has just found this website   

Anne


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it is someone impersonating Santa. If you look at his recent itinerary he has been far too busy to be doing photoshoots for Hymer.

Tim


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I want one for my Hymer.

Pat


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I see that they will let anybody drive a Hymer these days....and they used to be so exclusive 8O :lol:


----------

